# GIVEAWAY: SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

We have partnered with ComfortUp to give away a *SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump System 22 SEER*.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*
How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? *


On *June 28, 2016* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._





*SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump System 22 SEER. *



> The Sharp 9,000 BTU Mini-Split Air Conditioner and Heat Pump System is wall mounted and features unique airflow control to provide heating and cooling for quick and easy comfort with a SEER rating up to 22.0. It includes Sharp's original Plasmacluster Ion Technology, an air purifying system that actively removes airborne mold and viruses, sanitizing the air in the entire space. Inverter technology on all models offers best in class efficiencies with a variety of finely controlled functions working to keep the room at desired comfortable temperatures.


*Features & Benefits:*




> *Multi Space Function* - This function adjusts the airflow and air direction to reach the set temperature quickly in several rooms, and then circulates the air to maintain the temperature.
> 
> *Inverter-Controlled Operation* - This function enables quick-cooling operation while limiting fluctuations in temperature and reducing power consumption.
> 
> ...













Sponsored by: *ComfortUp* 
Ductless *mini split* heat pump systems, air conditioners, heating & cooling, ETAC & PTAC, HVAC Parts & Accessories from LG, GREE and other top HVAC brands.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice system. My shop is well insulated so it stays fairly cool most of the day in the summer and I have a radiant tube heater for winter so that would be a tough question as to whether I would put it in the shop or my house.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Sure Can Use This*

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*

I work out of an uninsulated Florida garage. Heating is never a real issue, but cooling is! Generally, it's open doors and a big noisy fan for the cooling. Oh, and lots of water to drink.

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 
*
Unlike somebody, here, I'd be insulating the garage.

What is really impressive is the 22 SER rating.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the offer but there is no need here for one...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

In SW Missouri during the summer it gets pretty warm and I use fans and the exit method. It gets to warm I exit the shop. In winter I have a couple of electric heaters that keep it fairly warm. If it gets to cold I use the winter exit method. I go in the house. I would definitely install the unit in the shop.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

In the summer, the garage is actually pretty cool in the morning as long as I don't open the bay doors too often. After 1300, it starts to get pretty hot. When that point is reached, both bay doors open and the circulating fan is run. At sundown, the doors have to be closed so the mosquitoes don't begin feasting on me, so a low speed fan is used.

In the winter, I have a propane heater that I use to get the shop up to temperature, then I shut it off and it's usually not that bad as long as I don't go in and out of the big doors.

I would love the mini split system to use for my wife's sitting/sewing/workout room that we added on a while back. The heating and cooling ducts for that room hang inside of my workshop, and lower the effective ceiling height a foot. Plus, it is hard to balance that room with the rest of the house, so she usually supplements with a space heater in the winter time. The ability to have that room on it's own thermostat will give me back my overhead clearance and probably put a dent on the power bill.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

I have a window air conditioner, and a 220 volt electric heater....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Where will you use the Sharp mini split, if you win ??

In my well insulated stand-alone shop....


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Well....in the summer i open both ends of the shop and turn on the fans, in the winter.....pretty much the same thing..lol...on cooler days I might light a propane heater.

This would be perfect in the office......gets a little toasty in there.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a split system in my shop for heating and cooling.

I would use this system in my home office.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

My shop is heated by the sun during the spring, summer and fall months. In the winter I have a propane heater but it doesn't do much. 

If I were to win I would probably use it in my 3 Seasons room which I try to use year around.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fans for cooling and propane heaters in the winter months. I would install the heater in my shop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?
> 
> 
> In my well insulated stand-alone shop....


Radiant floor heat..
and it seldom gets much above 70° w/ really really low humidity..

berserk R levels of insulation..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

My shop is in the basement so I have it heat and air-conditioned.
If i was to get the SHARP 9000 I would install it in the garage because I have some larger equipment like panel saw and would like a larger CNC table


----------



## Jerry Spencer Mings (Nov 4, 2007)

My workshop is so minuscule that in inclement weather, if a portable fan or space heater is insufficient, I must forgo the current project in favor of planing the next.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?* 

Currently using a 12,000 BTU 22 SEER Gree mini-split for our attached and well insulated two-car garage in northwest Louisiana - hot, humid in the summer and colder than you would think in the winter.

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?*

I need a smaller shop out back for my guitar building and the Sharp mini-split would be perfect for that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

In the winter I take my iPad with me in the garage , then go to this site and let the sarcasm about my non insulated shop warm it up . Only helps a few degrees though lol


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

My shop in neither heated or cooled. I use window fans in the summer and a portable heater to preheat my shop in the winter. 

I would use the Sharp Mini Split in my work shop to extend my "wookable day's".


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

*A needed expansion*

Since my shop is in my basement, it is conditioned by my home furnace/air. My shop is only 13'x19', and it would be nice to expand into my un-heated garage to gain shop space. I have not done so due to not being able to control the humidity to prevent rust. The heat pump sounds like a great solution for year around use and could be quite economical to run. I would use this in my garage.


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

My shop/garage has no adequate climate control. It is heated in the summer and cooled in the winter largely by the local temperatures. Temperature extremes are moderated by a space heater in the winter and a south breeze in the summer. A mini split system would allow comfortable year around shop usage. 

Tom


----------



## westxjim (Feb 28, 2013)

*This woulbe a good answer*

I currently work in an uninsulated garage. It us unheated in winter and just have fans for summer.

This would do great with some insulation!:smile


----------



## chiefjd (Nov 1, 2015)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?
rocket stove winter -- door and fan sumer
Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? in the shop (garage)


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Here in SW Georgia it gets extremely humid starting about mid May and stays that way until mid fall. During these times I generally do most of my woodworking with the doors open and a large noisy fan. I try to limit my time to early mornings and later evenings. This unit would be a great addition to my small shop where my grandchildren and I could work in a more comfortable environment.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never had a workshop with heat, much less AC. But I've just moved into a home that has a dedicated workshop/office. I am right now investigating my options for heating and AC. A unit like this would be a wonderful solution.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I work out of my basement shop in the Hudson Valley, NY. In the summer, it is usually pleasant enough temperature wise, but it is vey humid. In the winter, I have two of the oil filled radiators that struggle to keep the room bearable.

Thanks for having the contest.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I would use it in the shop to heat and cool the shop when i was working on a project.
I would also setup a dedicated area that could be closed off with storage for wood, glues, stains, paints and finishes and let the unit keep the area at ideal temperatures for storage when I was out of the shop.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

In the summer, I open the garage doors and turn on a box fan. Doesn't really help with the humidity. However, I installed _Attic Foil in the attic above the garage and this cuts down the heat. In the winter, I am at the mercy of the outdoor temp. I am considering insulating the garage doors. This is a 2 1/2 garage with approx 375 cu feet and the walls are insulated._


Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

This is a no brainer for me. THE GARAGE.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

In peak heat (around 100F), I throw a few bags of ice on a clothes drying rack and set a 24in high speed shop fan behind it - like some kind of neanderthal!

When it's cold, I just put on some wooly mammoth skins. Or several layers of long sleeved shirts. Whichever is available.

Would use it to alleviate the scorch of one workshop, or the tundra of another, depending on the time of the year. Save me SHARP...


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I work out of an insulated Colorado garage. I forego the shop during the coldest winter months, November thru February. In the summer, I open the side door and place a box fan to move air thru the shop area.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 

I would install it in my garage to allow for year round comfort.


----------



## dachlion (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm using a floor fan for now in my basement workshop during the summer.

As for cold winter, I have a 65 000 btu wall heater and will warm up the workshop in a hurry.

This mini system would work great and be more comfortable for my workshop..


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a natural gas heater in the garage for the cold MN winters, but summers are just a fan. So I would use the mini split to both heat and cool the garage, which is my shop.


Gary


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I use a fan in the summer time in both of my shops and the small one has a electric heater and I don't use the large one much in the winter.

BUT i would put this in the sun room we build for my wife for doing her sewing that only has a ceiling fan and electric oil filled heater.
Happy wife happy life.
Allen


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

I insulated my shop/garage when I built the house. Have only had a vehicle in it twice in 35 years! It's comfortable with a flannel shirt in the winter and bearable in the summer.
Wife says she would like the system in the living room area. My son has one in his apartment and we are very impressed with it.

Joe


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?
Summer--it's just hot. Winter--small propane heater, which is not near enough.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
Just yesterday we had central air added to the house for the first time ever--so if i win, i'll be able to do the shop so i can use it year-round. Would be awesome to be able to do woodworking in the winter!!

Earl


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

At the moment, I don't have any heating/cooling for my woodturning shop. Really need some!

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
I would put it in my woodturning shop, of course!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use a water cooler in the summer, works well in the dry Oklahoma climate. Will be adding gas forced air furnace this winter. I would use it in patio I am enclosing.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

My garage is well insulated, but here in Texas the summer heat is really bad. Especially if all you have is an oscillating fan to cool your shop. Our winters aren't long but can get very cold on occasion and the electric space heater I use is not good on the colder days. I would definitely use this in my garage/shop.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I just added 6' onto my shop and now need 2 radiator type oil heaters to keep the damp and chill out in the winter. Summers are not that bad here in the NW so the cooling side is not as major an issue. Still, on those days when it pushes the 3 digit mark a cooler would be nice. I tired one of those portable AC units, what a joke. Took it back to HD the next day. 

Thanks again for running the contest again.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
I would put it in my wood working shop!

My shop is an attached garage with its own radiant heat, although 25 years old. Working in the summer is a gamble. In the 80+ degree days with 70+ percent humidity is a real challenge. Before 10:00 am and after 7:00 pm is my alternative.

Steve.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? *

Since my shop is actually my garage both are difficult having to keep the door wide open. I have tried fans but all they do is circulate the hot or cold air...

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?* 

I plan on extending the garage into the house and would definitely install it for the shop. The rest of the house is central air and heat.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a mini split AC (different brand) in my shop. Always comfortable. If I win this contest, I will install it in the master bedroom. It is at the far end of the house and gets warm in the summer. This would be ideal.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

My woodworking shop is in an unheated/uncooled garage. It isn't bad in the summer (most of the time) so opening the doors keeps in bearable. Fall and spring I heat with a couple of portable electric heaters, winter is pretty much the off season for me because of the cold. If I won this mini-split it would be installed in my wrokshop.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Cooling/Heating the Shop*

Currently, I merely alter the environment of my shop, rather than actually keeping it cool or warm.

For heat, I have a 240 volt, ceiling hung heater that gets my shop up to about sixty-five degrees, Fahrenheit, in the winter.

For cooling, I have a window unit to get the shop down to about eighty-five in the summer.

With this unit, and a bit more insulation, money for which would have been spent on a better system than I have, I don't doubt my wife would have to come looking for me more often than she does now.

_________________________________
"How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?"


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

My current shop is in the basement so the temperature doesn't vary a great deal between the summer and winter. A dehumidifier handles excess humidity, usually in the spring.

I do hope to move to Florida in the not too distant future. Since basements in Florida are called swimming pools, my shop will take up 1/2 of a two car garage. That's where the mini-split would go.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The heat pump in my shop is dying. It's 21 years old. I'm going to have to buy one of these before the end of Summer if I don't win this one.

Charley


----------



## clutions (May 28, 2016)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? *

Right now I am at the mercy of the weather in the basement. Fortunately it is below ground level enough that I'm only forced out of the shop (because I'm a wuss) when the temperature gets below 40 (unless I wear long johns) or above 85 (I'm not going there!), which it is right now (93 in the shade).

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?*

Hummm, didn't you get the picture ... I'd like to be in my shop 24/7/365-6!

Wish me luck!


----------



## thoslam (Jun 16, 2016)

Winter is easy to keep warm as I have steampipes running through the shop. Summer is a bear. Fans, open windows and whatever I can think up but still uncomfortably warm in the shop. This mini-split would go to good use in my shop!

t


----------



## cwhite234 (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I work out of my basement. Cooling is not that big of a deal (need more fresh air, which is hot air) making cooling worthwhile. So, I open the doors, fan for sucking in fresh air, you get the point. Wintertime, I don't go down there!

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 

Insulate the garage and use it and the Sharp Mini for my new workshop.


----------



## hatmakh (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunately my shop is my basement and it's not heated. I would definitely use this unit in my basement shop!


----------



## myersbr2 (Jan 18, 2009)

My shop is a 1-car garage that was previously a car port. So...no heat or A/C which means I have to rely on the weather and my clothing to keep me warm/cool. In the summer this isn't too bad, but in the winter it is sometimes brutal. If I win, it would be an awesome way to be able to use the shop year-round without having to bundle up or sweat quite so much.


----------



## jgwilkie (Jun 16, 2016)

I would use it in my uninsulated shop instead of the window unit I am now using. I am also thinking of replacing my central sysyem in my house because the 50 year old ducts are shot.


----------



## bobgramann (Mar 28, 2010)

In the summer, I keep the windows closed (it's half underground) and put in a window unit if it gets really bad. Most summers, it's tolerable. In the winter, I use baseboard heat. It doesn't take much. It's half underground and well insulated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2016)

I keep my workshop cool by opening the ends of the shop and letting air flow. Warmth is from a portable space heater directed toward the work area.

I will use the split system in our bedroom, which currently has a baseboard electric system and a portable fan.


----------



## pili (Aug 6, 2009)

My house is old and on a slope, and the garage/work shop is on the lower level. As long as garage door is close, it insulates quite well. However, the hot summer or cold winter still impact the area in the late afternoon, as well as one the side of the house facing the afternoon sun.

I will put the split system outside where the top half of the garage is insulated by concrete blocks, and run the line to the garage/shop, and each of the rooms in the house. Hope this will give better air quality to my daughter too, who has asthma.


----------



## Seth Maxwell (Nov 17, 2015)

I use an open door and fan to keep my shop cool in the summer...oh I'm lying. It's like the temperature of the Sun in there during the summer and Antartica in the winter!!

My shop gets used a lot in February, March, and April then closed up until late October. 

I would love to have this mini-split in there so that I can get out and enjoy tinkering around with wood working.


----------



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

In the summer I open the door and one window and turn two fans on. In the winter I put the propane bottle outside and fire up the Big Buddy heater.


----------



## natepdx (Apr 11, 2011)

My shop is cooled by the cement slab it sits on (which helps a fair bit) and sometimes a fan, and it is heated by a oil-filled space heater. I would use the mini split in the shop. Thanks!


----------



## uwelk (Nov 2, 2011)

I will use this to cool/heat the room above my shop. Therefore, keeping my shop comfortable as well.


----------



## Bosus (Mar 24, 2011)

*What would I do?*

I think of cool things in the summer and think about Hawaii in the winter.

This would definitely go in my basement shop. I have been thinking about one of these.


----------



## Fotog423 (Jul 19, 2006)

In summer, I cool my shop/garage with a stand alone air conditioner. Wintertime I use a space heater.

I would use the a Sharp Mini Split to condition the air in my shop/garage.


----------



## mancave (Dec 8, 2009)

I could use this in my shop/house two areas that have different needs. At the moment there is no cooling, but in the winter there is a gas fired furnace.


----------



## dragonfire50 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Giveaway*

During the summer i keep the shop closed up and use a fan when it is hot outside . Come winter i use a electric space heater until it gets to cold than . I would use this heater mini split either in our shop .


----------



## Eric's Splinter (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hot or cold is not a choice*

Summer it's a fan until it just moves hot air. Winter the shop owner wears a coat.


----------



## bobwax (Apr 6, 2010)

*Cool system (pun intended)*

I have a basement shop, so its of limited use there, but my office is another story. Sounds like just what I need there.


----------



## John Yane (Dec 27, 2008)

My shop is separate from my house and measures 24 x 32 x 8. It is well-insulated and surrounded by oak trees. A 16K BTU Frigidaire wall unit handles the heat / cool requirements fairly well.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

*How I would use the Mini-Split*

I would use it to cool and heat my woodturning shop area of my garage. It is not heated or cooled, and the mini-split would be a welcomed addition to that area, and make it much more usable.


----------



## KissMyWookie (Oct 2, 2009)

Q. How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?
A. A pedestal fan and a space-heater. I bought a nice 18,000btu AC/heating unit, but our house AC went down so I had to install it in the bedroom window.

Q. Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
A. This would probably go in the bedroom and the one I bought for the garage will go out there.


----------



## Kenttrog (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sharp mini-split giveaway*

My shop was recently built. It has no active heating/cooling since I went over budget by insisting on copious insulation. Maybe some day there will be a mini-split in my shop's future.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*

I have a small gas heater and a small window AC for the shop now. Some days not quite adequate.

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 
*
I would use it to replace both units in the shop. I would love to have one of these units to upgrade my shop heat and AC.


----------



## gmcromp (Jun 1, 2012)

I currently heat my shop with a 75k btu forced air natural gas furnace and cool it with a 24k window air conditioning thru the wall. I wanted a mini split but it was more than double the cost of my current set up. Natural gas is cheap in the Midwest so it is hard to beat.


----------



## Paprman (Jun 17, 2016)

*answers to giveaway questions*

I heat my shop with a blue flame heater. I cool my shop with a window air conditioner. I would like to install the Mini Split in my shop.


----------



## gmcromp (Jun 1, 2012)

And I would use the mini split in another shop that is yet to be built

Sorry for two post but it. Is a bugar on this small display
My current set up is lacking anything and would keep the sweat out of my eyes so I could see to type better


----------



## Angie Baroch (Aug 25, 2012)

*Contest replies*

*How do you keep your shop cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*
My shop is in the basement and shares forced air with the home, so it stays comfortable year round.
*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win:
*Just what I've been looking for! We have a caboose on our property and I have been hitting my head up against the wall trying to figure out how to heat/cool it without sacrificing valuable space and safety. My next project is to build bunks and kitchen type cabinets to make it a usuable guest house. We NEED this!:yes4:


----------



## met4life` (Feb 9, 2013)

*How do you keep your shop cool in the summer and warm in the winter?
*Its very hard to keep cool in the summer or stay warm in the winter as the garage isn't insulated so to stay comfy, I generally work early or late while increasing my workload in the spring and fall. 

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?*
In MN its hard to do anything in the garage so if I win, I would no doubt use this in the garage and hopefully reclaim a season!


----------



## dodahman (Dec 6, 2012)

I heat with a ceiling mount gas heater.

The basement level garage stays fairly cool during the summer.

But we are moving and I'll have to heat and cool a detached shop.
That's where it would be used.


----------



## Carl Franklin (Sep 16, 2011)

*How and Where for Sharp*

I work in an insulated garage without either heat or air. In North Carolina the winter is moderate (especially compared to the 6500 ft elevation I lived at in Utah), so heating is less of a problem. But summer, to quote a famous movie line ... "it's Africa hot!" 

I'd use the ComfortUP system in my garage/shop.


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

Right now, I live in South Pasadena in the LA area where the winters don't get very cold and the summers are blazing hot - and I work outside under a canopy because the garage is used for storage. BUT, we plan to move to Washington where the winters are colder by far. That's where I plan to use the Sharp. Or on a boat. Whichever. Living in a state of uncertainty has its charms.


----------



## wrjones47 (Jun 4, 2013)

My well-insulated shop has a mini-split that I use sporadically to heat and cool the area. If I were to win the Sharp, I would use it to heat and cool an addition for a music room.


----------



## Shower (May 27, 2012)

I work in the garage, have fans for the summer and a ceramic heater in the winter. 
If I win I think I'd try to put it in the Airstream I'm currently restoring.


----------



## lestapleton (Nov 9, 2010)

*Very uncomfortable in NWA*

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

In northwest Arkansas the summer temperature and humidity conspire to make enclosed and non air-conditioned areas extremely uncomfortable. My family begrudgingly gave up the garage for my use as a workshop. Now that I have the tools I wanted in place there is nothing left to air condition the space. I have been wanting this very system for the garage workshop so I can use it in the summer without stripping down to my boxers while creating sawdust, which is very uncomfortable as well.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 25, 2014)

Island in Puget Sound dress warm for winter spring fall, summers are great you get to open the windows now and again, just say yes to sandals with socks…and a rain coat.


----------



## thejunkpunk (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep my garage warm in the winter by dressing warm that's it, and cool in the summer by opening the doors and blowing fans. But I would use the Sharp ductless mini split in my bedroom where it's always steaming hot.>


----------



## tomfromwhittier (Jun 5, 2012)

*cool and warm*

I keep cool in my shop by having a cathedral ceiling, since hot air rises. In the winter I stay warm with a good wood heater and ceiling fans. Living in the Smoky Mountains of NC has it's advantages of mild climate fluctuations. Good insulation with 6 inch walls helps.
Having top notch windows and doors puts the damper on being uncomfortable.


----------



## nad5ine (Jul 8, 2014)

*Sun Shade Sails*

In the Winter, I open the door to the kitchen and use a fan.
In the summer I put up 2 overlapping triangular sun shade sails in complementary colors to shade the garage workshop. I open the door to the kitchen and use a fan.
I can cook while I work Summer and Winter.

If I had this super Ductless Mini Split from ComfortUP, I would still put up the sun shade sails for the tropical pizzazz they bring to the party.


----------



## mglode (Nov 15, 2014)

My shop is in the furnace room in basement. Nice and warm in winter and cool in summer. I will use the mini-split (and probably up grade to more BTU) in the bedroom and greatroom.


----------



## Brady286 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Georgia Mountains*

I live in the Georgia mountains so the temp can change drastically in a day. We typically have cool mornings but afternoons can reach city temps. I currently use a wall mounted LP gas heater with a dedicated 100 gal propane tank for winters. Summer mornings aren't bad usually in the 60's but gets hot quick. I use a twin 9" window fan for cooling. Don't like to have it on if I am spraying. Once the temp hits 80 it is in the house. Sweating is dangerous when woodworking. Can't see, tools slip, and concentration is difficult. Definitely would use this in my garage. Wife wanted to buy me a portable one last year but no room for it.:smile:


----------



## Ktm71 (Feb 9, 2015)

My shop is my drive under garage. It is insulated, but that only helps in winter. In GA, the real issue is humidity and heat in summer (it has been in the 90s already for 3+ weeks here this year). So I run a fan or just have to avoid he shop during the worst part of the day.

I'd use this in the garage....or even use the multi-head version to feed my garage and dehumidify the rest of my basement. I have a demudifier down there now, this would be far superior!

Thanks!

Kevin.


----------



## 1953chevy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a small inefficient 110 V window air conditioner but tend to use an old ceiling fan since the AC is so loud and inefficient. I have a 220V wall mounted heater and use the ceiling fan to circulate the heat.


----------



## oldsquare1 (May 24, 2010)

I heat with a propane furnace and cool with fans.


----------



## Tim Casey (Jun 2, 2013)

My shop is heated by a space heater in my face and a 20 inch box fan in the summer.


----------



## topkennedy (Dec 6, 2012)

Living in upstate NY it gets pretty cold in the garage. I have to limit my work during the winter months. Would be great to put it on there so I can resume my projects. It's not to bad in the summer unless I open the doors.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Feb 9, 2005)

*Mini Split giveaway*

I now use fans, and a small heater. Really could use this give away in my shop.


----------



## Steve Norgaard (Jul 29, 2012)

*How do I heat my shop*

I use an oil electric heater, and open the doors to cool in the summer. I would use it in the shop .


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I heat my shop with a corn burning stove and have no air conditioning.

I will use it in the wood shop behind my house. I could really use some a/c right now.


----------



## Dtone (Feb 10, 2015)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

In the summer I open the garage door and try to pretend that it helps - but it really doesn't. Now in the winter I have a 25 year of Kerosene heater that will keep the shop up to about 55 degrees on a really cold do. So I would definitely install the Split in the garage/woodshop. We actually have several of these where I work - mostly for the cooling part - and they do a great job.


----------



## Jason Denniston (May 30, 2014)

I have a 20" box fan mounted from the ceiling for my "air conditioning." I would for sure put this in the shop! If I had this in my shop, I might not ever leave


----------



## rfalk0011 (Jun 17, 2016)

I heat my shop with radiant floor, but could use the cooling on those hot muggy Wisconsin summer days. I would cool my shop with the mini-split


----------



## Steve V. (Oct 5, 2008)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*

To keep it cool in the summer I raise the roll up door and run a 48" whole house fan that I have mounted on casters in a wood frame. To keep it warm I leave the door closed.

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?*

I would mount it on the south wall of the shop.


----------



## Wtxrcdog (Nov 4, 2015)

I heat my shop with propane in winter. I use an evaporative cooler in summer with limited success!


Bruce


----------



## Melee (Feb 1, 2015)

My shop is in the basement of a 1940s era block and brick home so it stays cool enough in the summer, but humidity is always a problem along with low 74" ceiling height. The basement also stays mild in the winter and is supplemented by the heat loss off the boiler and hydronic loop of the home's heating system.

I intend to build a separate standalone shop, but have been debating whether to use an existing wood stove but which is more effort than I desire; replace the oil system in the house and use the existing burner in the shop yet not being "green", efficient, or reducing dependence on fossil fuels; or do a standard heat pump. This unit would answer that question and go in the new shop as primary heating/cooling with the wood stove as supplemental heating and in case of power outage.


----------



## aussiman (May 31, 2016)

i heat my shop with a pot belly stove and cool it by opening large doors..
i would use the the Sharp Mini Split in my house.


----------



## woodgeek (Jun 14, 2011)

I live in Vegas and my shop is insulated and cooled with fans. Early in the mornings and after 9pm it's not too bad. But some days it's just an oven in there. I have thought about it before and would LOVE to have a mini-split to cool things down. Right now it's not in our budget but hopefully soon! 
Dave Brown
Henderson, NV


----------



## pbuckjr (Apr 19, 2012)

Currently, I use the garage as a shop. As for cooling, right now, open the doors and maybe, a fan to move air. As for heating, no setup yet.


----------



## Randolla (Aug 13, 2011)

In my shop for sure. It is had to control now.


----------



## Jly56 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Hot in the summer..cold in the winter!*

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Basically I don't :surprise: I have a small attic fan to help vent the heat in the summer and a small space heater for the winter. Neither is adequate for the job, so, as the title suggests, I'm hot in the summer and cold in the winter:frown:

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 

In my workshop, of course. Unless the wife makes me put it in her stain glass workshop.... Or makes me buy her one!


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am now cooling my shop with fans. Which still make for a hot shop in this Louisiana humid weather conditions. I have no heating for the winter as of yet. Don't know when that will happen, but probably not this year the way it's going now. This will no though go in my Shope should I win.


----------



## bigtim60 (Feb 8, 2005)

This would go in the shop I am going to build. Thank You & God Bless


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

*Could really use this!*

Currently use window AC unit in Summer. & small floor heater in the Winter.
Would use this in my Model Train Shop, would really keep the temperature more uniform


----------



## GeekDad (Oct 15, 2012)

Our garage/workshop is essentially un-insulated, but attached so not all walls are exposed. Additional heating is with with a heat lamp/fan fixture over the main work area and portable electric heater(s). Cooling is with fans and open doors. This unit would work very well in the garage.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Tim...


----------



## TLeo1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tim Leo*

I could make excellent use of the system to heat/cool a newly excavated basement area that will become my workshop for my Handyman business. Excavation & foundation work was required following a disaster where a 100 foot oak tree fell over pulling up a fire hydrant & water main that proceeded to gush water for 4 hours and undermined & compromised the crawl space foundation under the main portion of our house. So to make lemonade from the lemons we were given, we decided to have a full basement put under the house.


----------



## yourmarkintime (Dec 28, 2014)

*Mini split system for our garage*

We have a 3 car, semi-insulated, garage and had a mini split a/c installed. We didn't know much about them and the unit we have is sort of an off brand made in Mexico but sold in US. I'd go with a Sharp or Mitsubishi next time. We're in Arizona where we are, sometimes, cooling the garage by 25-30 degrees. It's an affordable way to cool and heat.


----------



## Pekingchuck (Dec 19, 2012)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

I cool my shop with a window A/C unit, and heat? Well, I just work when it's not below freezing. I've been wishing for something like this for a really long time.


----------



## Pekingchuck (Dec 19, 2012)

*Dream come true*

I cool with a window A/C unit which isn't adequate and a radiant heater in winter that isn't up to the task. I would definitely use this in my shop. I might actually get a lot more work done!


----------



## yodamoda (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

I work out of a one car garage that i have recently insulated the walls. In the summer it is cooled with the door open and fans. In the winter it is kept somewhat warm with a propane heater.

I would definately use this in my garage/shop


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Mother Nature controls the heating and cooling in my basement now.
However it would be nice if I could assist her from time to time.


----------



## waltincranston (Jun 10, 2015)

*waltincranston*

Garage/shop stays cool most of the summer then it time for the exhaust fan. Winter gets dicey, shop/garage is under house so leaving the cellar door open helps, still looking for a better solution. All things considered I'd most likely install it for use in the house. There are several options so I'll see what happens.


----------



## dfrancis (Oct 17, 2011)

In the summer I used a single tube portable AC that works poorly. In the winter I use an electric space heater.

The Sharp mini-split unit will replace both.


----------



## bobrogers (Mar 8, 2013)

*heating and coling my shop*

In Central Florida heating a shop is not a major issue but cooling is. My shop is our two car garage. I currently try to cool my shop with a window shaker which adds nothing to the appearance of the house since it hangs out the front window. This along with a fan or two is all I have. I would install the unit in my shop since the rest of the house all has A/C and heat.


----------



## BigfootQA (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a small area walled off in my Garage and insulated that this type of unit would be perfect for. Hope I win!!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in an 1830's stone house and the walls aren't thick enough for conventional heat runs. This would be perfect for some hard to heat areas like the kitchen.


----------



## seankerns (Oct 24, 2012)

I make maple syrup in the Winter, so my building does double duty in the Winter. Right now, it has no heating or cooling. 
When I'm boiling sap, the building stays pretty warm, but that's only for about 8 weeks. The rest of the winter, I freeze.
In the Summer, I open as many doors and windows as I can, and hope for a breeze. I definitely have issues with some of my equipment, both maple and woodworking, because of the temperature swings.
A mini split would definitely come in very handy.


----------



## mxc106 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Useful in my area*

In my area of Maryland this would be quite useful. I typically just work through the cold winters and hot summer in my garage shop, but this would definitely make it more comfortable.


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

*I need a Sharp Mini Split!*

My shop is cold in the winter and can get hot in the summer. I use a fan in the summer, until the temp gets over 100. Then I have to stay inside. In the winter I have space heaters hooked up, 4 throughout the shop. I have to make sure they are all on different circuits. Even with that I constantly trip the breakers. I try to remember to unplug heaters when the machine sharing the circut goes on, but boy am I tired off this. 
If I won this system I would intstall it in my garage workshop! I really need it!


----------



## rfi (Oct 10, 2007)

Current


----------



## Hank50 (Feb 25, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 
--I have a basement shop here in Minnesota, so it stays pretty cool during the summer (on all but the hottest days). Winter is a different issue, however. We don't have heat in the basement, so I bundle up and run a small, forced-air heater with ceramic coils. Makes me a little nervous to do it. Supposedly designed for industrial/workshop uses, but I worry about getting sawdust in it, etc. It helps a little, but certainly doesn't make the area toasty. Have to rely on my Finnish stoicism to withstand the cold. 


Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 
Our house is old (built in 1923). We have a boiler and radiators for the winter and use window A/C units in the summer. We've just started looking into installing this sort of system to augment our boilers and replace the need for the window units.


----------



## rfi (Oct 10, 2007)

Shop heating is via three ceiling mounted solid state radiant heat panels. This works fine (albeit slowly) in our northern Ohio winters but still leaves me suffering in the summer heat and humidity. Cooling is badly needed for those hot and humid days and the Sharp Mini would be the answer.


----------



## kevinwhittenburg (Sep 2, 2005)

*On the drawing board*

My new shop is on the drawing board (moving from the garage) and this giveaway couldn't come at a better time. Currently it's stand fans and electric heaters and no real work in the coldest part of winter.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

In the process of moving to South Carolina from New Jersey so this would DEFINITELY be of use in the "summer" months----March to December---
Winter temperatures are regulated by personal body heat 

Install it in garage and let it rip.


----------



## flexysteve (Nov 7, 2006)

*How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*

Currently I use 60 inch ceiling fans in my shop to keep cool during the summer. I like the heat better than the cold so I'm usually fine with just the fan. As far as keeping warm, I use a kerosene heater and wear a 1 piece Carhart zip up coveralls. It's cheaper and easier to keep me warm than the entire shop, since it's just me working. I also work outside a fair share to reduce dust in the shop.

*Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?*

I honestly could really use the mini split. Long story short, I met my fiance and didn't know I was deathly allergic to cats, which she has 2 of. They were rescues and they've been with her through all the ups and downs of her life and helped her get through some pretty tough times. I've been getting allergy shots, but they aren't as effective as advertised FYI. So for us to get married and live together we needed to come up with a solution. I won't let her get rid of the cats because that's not fair to those guys, and would be emotionally crushing for her, so our only remaining option is to build an addition with a separate Mini Split HVAC (the HVAC unit has to be completely separate from the rest of the house). We have the addition plans ready and plan to build ASAP (getting married at the end of September) and winning the mini split would save us a good bit of money. Baba and Kito (the 2 cats) would appreciate it. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## picardn (Dec 22, 2014)

I live in northern California where we have an average snowfall of about two feet and can stay in the single digit temperatures for weeks on end. Needless to say, Its to cold until May to even consider working in my garage until spring. I would love to install the Comfort UP/Sharp Min Split heating and air conditioning system my garage so I can work year round.


Mike


----------



## Luizs Tejada (Jun 2, 2013)

*Luis Tejada 440*

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Living in Florida the cooling is a requirement for almost all year around!

On my home shop, I'm one of the few that's keep the 'wood panel' garage door in order to keep "heat out" and "noise "in" Last time I need repair on the garage wood panels I have to do it myself since no company would do this (They want to replace it with a metal panels)... So I decided to build those and have fun!! It works perfect to me.. A split unit will keep my garage nice cool during all my projects wood work executions... I have a full vacuum system so dust will not be and issue for the air filters. With the advantage that now air will be also clean and purify. This unit will be a perfect match also for heating as necesary some times in the winter.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

I will definitely and inmediately install this unit on my garage.. !!!!


----------



## BuLLdoGG (Jun 11, 2010)

this would sure help with my asthma
but if I don't win the theist of luck to the winner.


----------



## ibrewster (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't have a workshop yet (It's in the process of construction as we speak. Yay!), but once construction is complete, that is probably where I would use this unit. Although I might have to go for my master bedroom - cooling sounds nice


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

> How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?


Here in Las Vegas, it's no trouble keeping my workshop warm in the winter, but cool in the summer is quite another problem.
Swamp coolers in the workshop are a no go for me because of the amount of moisture they pump into the area.
So I rely on fans and early morning hours to do any work.



> Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?


In my workshop for sure. It would be so nice to have a comfortable shop in the summer.

Thanks for the opportunity to win.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

No active cooling system, just opening the garage door. I have a kerosene heater to warm the shop when it is moderately cold

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 

My shop/garage


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

I open the doors to cool in the summer and keep the doors closed to warm in the winter. Not the best solution.


----------



## azbird (Aug 13, 2011)

For my workshop I have a swamp cooler that is currently broken (the motor needs re-wiring). In the winter I use a gas wall heater. I live in the desert and this weekend it is supposed to be between 105 and 114 degrees. I get up early, drag equipment outside where it is cooler than inside, work for a few hours, then drag everything back inside. If I had this awesome cooling system I would cool my shop area and work all day!


----------



## jmuzic2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Big fan of mini splits*

I moved to Nashville last year and bought a house with a very large separate garage. I built my new wood shop in the back of the garage and, at the moment, have no heating and cooling. I was going to cut a hole in the outer wall to mount an air conditioner. But having been a mini split owner for 15 years, I know the advantages of mini split systems and am an advocate for them. If I win, I would definitely put this system in my wood shop!


----------



## Angelwood (Nov 9, 2013)

*A boon for an outbuilding space*

I have a small space in an outbuilding that has only wood heat-and that is rather "iffy." I would love to be able to use this space more year-round and such a heating/cooling unit would help a great deal. Especially for the small spot I use for fine wood storage.


----------



## Kodi1124 (Apr 7, 2014)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

My shop is in the garage, it's not insulated and gets upward of 110 in the summer here in Fresno CA and worse in the garage. I can't work out their at all during the worst parts of the summer. The rest of the time I open it up and turn on the fans. Winters get cold, but not nearly as cold as Michigan where I grew up, so it rarely bothers me.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

Defiantly in my garage/shop!!


----------



## rednoblue (Apr 18, 2015)

*no heat*

I would put this in my shop.
I do not have ac and do not do much shop work in the summer.
In winter I use extra layers...


----------



## shopsmithtom (Aug 7, 2009)

Present shop is my garage that I keep warm or cool by opening & closing windows & the door. I'm planning to build a separate shop in a few months and this unit is exactly what I'll need for climate control.


----------



## rrmabe (Aug 12, 2005)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? My shop has a AC/ heat pump that is used for heating ans coolimg

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? In my new house I am having built, I have been considering ductless systems for heating and cooling.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, it would definitely be destined for the house.


----------



## palkie (Oct 16, 2012)

My workshop is my (currently) uninsulated garage in Sonoma, CA. Peak of summer can get very hot. I use a solar powered gable fan to help draw in some fresh air and cool the rafters where I built in some storage. Not a lot of CFM but does help take temperatures modestly. I will still be sweating but at least my storage wont crank up to 130+ degrees above me. 

Luckily winters are pretty mild....however can be in the 40s in the garage some days and I will use a kerosene heater. Not the best solution since I have to crack the double wide garage door for ventilation which lets my heat out. I would DEFINITELY would use the mini-split here as a better solution to what I have now


----------



## Murry Moore (Feb 13, 2012)

Live in NE Florida. Winter not much of a problem but summers are hot. Open windoes and doors for air circulation.
I would use the Sharp unit in my shop.


----------



## Paul G Mason (Mar 6, 2012)

I work in a huge mom and pop shop. it's small enough to use it on my cart where ever I am working. I could really use this system now since it's going to be 119 Monday after Fathers Day!


----------



## crazyjoe0813 (Nov 30, 2014)

I live in Florida and my shop is not air conditioned so projects in the non winter month is uncomfortable. I would love this system to keep me cool and allow me to do more projects.


----------



## Vics_Ukes (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

In the summer it stays hot due to an issue with our central air and it being an add-on room furthest away from the AC. In the winter I use a space heater. 

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

I my ukulele shop.


----------



## repairguyjsb (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in the desert of southern California, boy could I use this. It would be a snap to install and then save on my electric bills to boot. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Aikinurse (Nov 12, 2012)

I live up in Northern California and the temperature is relatively mild. It does get a little chilly in the winter though and moisture is always an issue. I use a space heater when needed (pain in the butt). 
Would love to have one of these!


----------



## mwr6338 (Apr 20, 2014)

schnewj said:


> *How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?*
> 
> I work out of an uninsulated Florida garage. Heating is never a real issue, but cooling is! Generally, it's open doors and a big noisy fan for the cooling. Oh, and lots of water to drink.
> 
> ...


I have a small shop, under 300 square feet, always a work in progress, that your system would work nicely in. Heating and cooling my shop, here in Florida has always been an issue. Since retiring from the Navy I have my time to spend in my shop and the addition of the Mini would be a great value.


----------



## mwr6338 (Apr 20, 2014)

*mwr6338*

I have a small shop, under 300 square feet, a work in progress. Heating and cooling my shop has always been an issue, here in Florida. I currently have a window unit for cooling and a propane fired wall heater for heat. The addition of the Mini to my shop would be a vast improvement and would eliminate the the need for the window unit and the wall heater. I have always considered the propane fired wall heater to be unsafe. I have retired from the Navy and will be spending more time in my shop. Thank you for allowing an older retired combat veteran the ability to comment on what appears to be a great product.


----------



## Lkessler3 (Jun 8, 2010)

*No Air Movement in Shop*

This would be a great add in the shop since it will not only provide temperature control but will allow for a source of air inflow to my shop becoming an integral part of my dust reduction efforts.

Currently my basement shop has no access to outside air inorder to create a cross breeze so that I can pull the dust out of the environment and in to the open air outside. This would allow me to provide environmental control in while providing an inlet that can be used as a draw point for an exhaust fan across the basement. My concern about maintaining a working temperature with just cutting a vent hole in the side of the foundation would be eliminated by installing the Split.

An outstanding opportunity to increase comfort at the same time providing for a safer more healthy work (hobby) environment.

Thanks


----------



## crawdaddy193 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would definitely use this in the workshop (a.k.a. garage). It currently has a ceiling mounted gas heater that does not work so I have to resort to a kerosene heater. Here in Illinois, it gets pretty cold in the winter and hot and muggy in the summer. My cooling is only a pedestal fan and open doors. The garage walls are insulated but the open rafter ceiling is not so it gets pretty hot. My workshop is 1/3rd of a three car size garage and is dedicated to woodworking. A mini split would be a great addition as it would allow me to finish jobs sooner, not having to wait for a decent temperature. Currently my jobs are for the house and family but I am looking forward to retiring soon and want to expand to help other people.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I leave the door open in summer and use a really inefficient heater in the winter

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

In my shop


----------



## Joeburns (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

Right now, just fans and it has been HOT! Winter in S. Florida does not get too cold to work on most days, so no heating is needed.

Where will you use the Sharp mini split, if you win ?

In my shop.


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Oct 6, 2013)

My shop is in south Texas. I currently use a portable oil filled heater when it gets chilly and a window unit air conditioner in the summer when it often over 100 degrees. I've been co side ring one of these for a long time!


----------



## carolntx (Nov 4, 2015)

*need one*

our shop is heated by a plug in heater in the winter and in the summer a big giant port o cooler fan and that is how we deal with both seasons


----------



## carolntx (Nov 4, 2015)

*our shop*

our shop is heated by a plug in heater in the winter and in the summer a big giant port o cooler fan and that is how we deal with both seasons


----------



## woodgeek (Jun 14, 2011)

It was 110 in the shop today. The boys and I wanted to build some desks and bookshelves for their room but we'll have to wait until it cools off.

Dave Brown
Henderson, NV


----------



## Fprodget (Oct 22, 2013)

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*


How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

In the summer, i cool my shop on the really hot times with an electric window AC unit. In winter, I use multiple radiant electric heaters for minimal comfort and do not work during the really cold times of the year.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? *


I will use this sharp mini split in my 450SF unconditioned garage which is my woodshop.


----------



## larrymummey (Apr 2, 2012)

My shop is really hot in the summer, it was 101 in there yesterday. I have house AC but none in the shop. I have a perfect place for the system. What a blessing it would be.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

I currently use two small electric fan heaters for heating the garage / shop during the winter and during the summer I use a 20" box fan and an open garage door - or retire to the house.

If I were the recipient of this Sharp unit, it would definitely be used to heat / cool my shop.


----------



## Canoman (Jan 23, 2014)

Currently, in the summer, I open the garage door and use fans to keep cool. In the winter, I use an electric space heater.

I would use it in my insulated garage/shop.


----------



## DrakeMK3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I would happily put this in my garage/workshop. Currently, during the hot months, I put on swimming trunks and a "wife beater" then I aim my 8" fan directly at where I'll be standing most of the time while I work in the garage. I feel old and ridiculous while doing it, but at least I'm not wearing socks with sandals...yet. I just freeze during the cold months, so a unit like this would be simply fantastic.


----------



## ValleyNative (Oct 14, 2010)

The shop in our garage is cooled with fans during our Sacramento Valley hot summers. Fans don't do much to cool though when it's over 100 degrees outside. During the winter, I use an indoor propane heater supplemented with an electric fan/heater.

I have been looking at the Mini-Splits for some time and think one would be ideal for the shop. It was formerly a garage (my husband is still under that illusion!) but has been a full-time woodworking shop for years now. This would be a great addition!


----------



## gedster (Sep 4, 2012)

I live in Texas where it is mostly too hot to work in my garage shop during the summer months. I run fans and open the doors at both ends during the day but at night I close the doors to keep the insects and mosquitoes out. During the winter I run a space heater which helps a little but not much. 

I would definitely use such a system in my garage shop to keep it comfortable year round.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

For heat I use a ceiling mounted infrared which works very well but in the summer I only have a couple of 20 inch fans and this is not functional for the very hot summer months. I live in Barrie Ontario Canada (40 miles north of Toronto. Our temp range is minus 40 C in winter to plus 40 C in the summer.

Regards Bob


----------



## holzee (Mar 15, 2010)

I would heat my 32x40 shop with it and cool as well


----------



## mitch8 (Oct 17, 2011)

My shop is in the basement, and contrary to what I was expecting (temperature-wise) it's cold in the winter and hot in the summer. I haven't decided how to heat the area up yet, but I've been using fans to cool the area. But this creates a problem when doing any finishing tasks. This unit may be just the ticket for me.


----------



## chopperwalker (Dec 4, 2012)

My shop is in my basement so it stays pretty even all year long. 

I would use this in my master bedroom expansion that I plan on building out later this year.


----------



## MustXcape (Jan 22, 2015)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I alternate opening and closing windows. It's the best I can do for now.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

I will revamp the shop floor plan to include an office and move storage to a shed.


----------



## EmilQ (Jul 31, 2011)

My shop is the basement of my house so it's heated by the same forced air furnace used for the rest of the house. I open the basement door and set up a fan to help cool it.

If I were to win I would likely install it on the first floor directly above where I work.


----------



## iambrutis (Sep 2, 2012)

*Sharp 9000 BTU Mini Split Giveaway*

I cool my uninsulated shop by opening the doors and turning on the fan. I attempt to keep it warm by putting on lots of clothes and burning the scrap wood in my wood heater. I have been wanting for awhile to insulate it. If I win that would be enough to get it done


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Right now I have no cooling except for opening the door. If I won I would put it in the house to cool our food storage area


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I leave the door open in summer and use a really inefficient heater in the winter

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?

In my shop


----------



## RockPlants (Jul 26, 2013)

*love mini split*

I would use the mini split on my back porch which is were I go to relax and sometimes carve.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 12, 2013)

In the garage, then I could work out there in the winter too.


----------



## jkmccull (Jun 7, 2013)

*How I heat and Cool my shop.*

I have whole building exhaust fan that creates a breeze down the center of my shop. Everywhere else it is too hot to work. I live in the south, so my winters are mild. On those days when it is really cold I use a 6,000 BTU propane heater. My shop is easy to heat, almost impossible to cool. I will use the mini split in my shop.


----------



## matooz (Nov 7, 2010)

The problem is that I don't do either. My workshop would be where that would be solved with this product.


----------



## jwblazek (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sharp Mini Split*

I built a large detached garage to allow me to work with elbow room on my woodworking projects, 39 Packard restoration and annual competition with Griswold's ( Christmas Vacation movie) Christmas lighting decorations
I spend a lot of time in the garage, hot in the summer, cold in thwe winter so a Sharp Mini would be the perfect adjunct to this garage


----------



## stpackmo74 (Mar 25, 2006)

I would use this in my garage shop. Sounds very interesting. I know that it would be put to good use in both the summer and winter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? Cool by small window AC unit; heat with small electric heater.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? In a Building that houses my Model Train Layout, to keep the temperature consisant


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 
Cool: small widow AC unit; Warm: Small floor electric heaters

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
Individual building with Model Train Layout. Would be excellent for this use!


----------



## eryden616 (Dec 8, 2011)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter?

I open the door between house and garage then turn house AC up to high. When I need heat I have to do the same. It cost a lot.

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 
In the ge worshop.


----------



## dianecroyle (Feb 11, 2009)

It has been strictly mind over matter. This would help a lot!


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh... It would go directly in my shed. It's been so hot in there. I go in for a few minutes to cut a few boards and route the edges on my signs. Then it's back up to the house to route them. Winter time? Burrrrrrrrrrr. Same Response. Cut, Edge, and back up to the house....


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

*9,000 BTU Air/Heater*

This will go in my shop should I win. Working in my shop now with only a fan in the summer and coats in the winter.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Last chance to enter this giveaway! I will conduct the drawing via random.org later today.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is closed to further responses while I do the drawing.

I will re-open the thread once the winner has been determined.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

SteveMI said:


> Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win?
> I would put it in my wood working shop!
> 
> My shop is an attached garage with its own radiant heat, although 25 years old. Working in the summer is a gamble. In the 80+ degree days with 70+ percent humidity is a real challenge. Before 10:00 am and after 7:00 pm is my alternative.
> ...


*Congratulations! * 
@SteveMI you are the winner of the SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp. Please contact me for more informations so that we can get this sent out to you. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

congratulations Steve...


----------



## sef75067 (Jun 28, 2016)

I heat my shop with a ventless natural gas radiant heater and run a fan to circulate the air. Have to leave the doors cracked a bit because it is a ventless heater.

I cool the old fashion way: leave the doors wide open and turn on a box fan to more the air through. In Texas it is hot and with the fan running it is an all natural, organic cooling method. I just have to remember to drink a lot of water or the 'cooling' system breaks down. I know I would prefer the Sharp cooling system.

I will install the Sharp mini-heat pump system in my shop.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

congratulations.  Steve


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Steve. Enjoy!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I heat my garage shop with electric heaters and cool it with an AC window unit I got from Lowes. If I won this unit I would get rid of the electric heaters and save on electricity.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Steve , that's awesome !


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Congratulations Steve !


Gary


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I would like to thank the router academy!!!! Oh, and Sharp!!

This is going to make an incredible difference in mid July to late August. Those are the months it is usually too rough to work in my shop.

Pictures to follow and a review which I have to believe will be 5 stars.

I just read some more about it and this will finally get me to put 220 in my shop.

Steve.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

SteveMI said:


> I would like to thank the router academy!!!! Oh, and Sharp!!
> 
> This is going to make an incredible difference in mid July to late August. Those are the months it is usually too rough to work in my shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats Steve and thanks to Sharp for donating this to our forum.


----------



## thejunkpunk (Oct 14, 2013)

never mind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2016)

*Model Train Shop*

I currently use window AC & portable floor heater. I would use in a Model Train Shop, to kep temperature consistent.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats Steve. LMK when it's hooked up... I will come over and make sure it's working properly.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

BrianS said:


> Congrats Steve. LMK when it's hooked up... I will come over and make sure it's working properly.


OK Brian, there are two Tim Horton within a mile of me.

Steve.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

SteveMI said:


> OK Brian, there are two Tim Horton within a mile of me.
> 
> Steve.


Perfect!! Do you still prefer the doughnuts from the Canadian ones?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

BrianS said:


> Perfect!! Do you still prefer the doughnuts from the Canadian ones?


Per my doctor a couple years ago I only get a maple dipped once a month anymore, so not easy to tell. I still think the coffee is slightly different on my side of the river.

Steve.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Sharp Mini Split*

In my shop, (~400 sq ft), I cool in the summer with a fan on high with the dual garage door open, which when the temps are 100 or more is not near enough. If I get too hot, I just shut down and go into the house. In the winter, I have two 1500 W, 120V electric heaters that I employ to warm the shop. Over a period of hours, these heaters make the shop tolerable. In Northern Cal, we are more moderate than some other areas during the winter.

Needless to say, if I won the Sharp Ductless Mini Split system, I would have it set up in the shop to help move both summer and winter temperatures closer to 70 degrees.

Oliver


----------



## robchang (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you keep your workshop area cool in the summer and warm in the winter? 

In the winter, I wear an insulated flannel shirt 

In the summer, a box fan

Where will you use the Sharp Mini Split if you win? 

I will use it either in my shed, garage or shop.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought this contest was over and done with. :surprise:



> On June 28, 2016 we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.


----------



## dtbrewer (Aug 12, 2015)

Right now I heat with a gas heater in the winter and just use fans in the summer.

I would put this in my garage shop.


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

Exciting for this time of the year!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

This contest is closed. Member SteveMI was the winner. Thank you to ComfortUP for sponsoring this.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

I just received word that this should be shipped to the winner today or Monday at the latest.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I just got a PM from SteveMI. He received this unit in good order on Aug. 3. 

Unfortunately, the person he uses for his HVAC work is suffering from some health issues at the moment. Steve doesn't think it will be installed until sometime in September. He will report back when it is installed and working.


----------

